
Lisp for the Web - nreece
http://www.adampetersen.se/articles/lispweb.htm
======
dangoldin
Thanks for the link - that's really cool. I particularly like sites that give
you the actual code in downloadable file.

Now I have no idea what language to try next, either learn Python and Django
or try Lisp.

Hmm.

~~~
donw
I'm angling for Lisp, as I'll be working through SICP over the next N months
anyway. Even if it turns out that I never develop anything real in it, I think
it would be more beneficial to really understand Lisp than it would to be
proficient in Python.

~~~
cstejerean
I'm a big fan of lisp but I have to say that a solid understanding of Python
has been a lot more beneficial to me than Lisp. While I like the mind
expanding concepts of Lisp I find that I use Python for almost everything on a
daiky basis. Lisp has been fun to learn but I've rarely used it since so if I
had to pick I would learn Python before Lisp.

------
t0pj
Excellent! This will go a long way to relinquishing my n00b status concerning
Lisp.

"Look out Blub, there's something leaner!"

\-- LISP (in all-uppers) edited above as not to offend. :)

~~~
gruseom
It does look like a good tutorial. In the meantime, you can take a small (ok,
trivial) step by not spelling it "LISP" (a pet peeve of many Lisp hackers).

------
meat-eater
Very nice tutorial. It's good how he points out the useful libraries for web
development with lisp.

------
hsmyers
Remind me--- is there a Mod-Lisp for CL? Or any (Scheme etc.) other?

\--hsm

~~~
KirinDave
It doesn't matter, because this method is somewhat archaic anyways.

You might want to consider how horizontal share-nothing apps tend to work. You
can combine share-nothing with continuation-based web servers if you have a
smart and fast dispatcher sitting above your cluster of responders. I'm
working on fixing that in Fuzed (
<http://github.com/KirinDave/fuzed/tree/master> )

You might want to quickly whip up a fuzed binding for CL and give it a try, it
makes wiring any language to a webapp as simple as responding to a binary
protocol. This might seem like a sidestep to the actual problem, but it
actually has a lot of nice side effects in terms of your organization of
discrete responders.

~~~
hsmyers
Interesting! I'd investigate further, but my needs have not yet required a
framework. Were that so, I'd certainly ride a rail or two...

\--hsm

